

Ask HN: How do I begin programming a Niche Video Search site? - kamphey

I haven't programmed before but I'd like to learn how to create a web based video search engine that looks for specific types of videos across all video content libraries, youtube, vimeo, metacafe, etc.  Where do I start?
======
mikkel
This is a deceptively large project and has many aspects.

1) Cataloging video content. Some sites may have APIs you can plug into, but
others wont and will require writing a scraper or 10.

2) Creating a search algorithm - how do signify search significance? relevance
is hard and is most likely done using some type of ranking system that
requires a ton of research and testing.

3) Creating a UI to present search results. A website or are you targeting
mobile?

4) Figuring out how to draw traffic

5) Monetization strategy? You will need this if you want to eventually buy ads
or similar

This is all before you can start to fine tune the search results. Google has a
massive team constantly doing multivariate tests on it's search algorithms to
keep them competitive. You can bet this is done on the youtube search
algorithm as well.

Now since you have not programmed before you are adding a significant step 0)
Learn how to program.

I'd recommend starting a smaller project first to get more familiar with a
specific toolset - use something simple and proven such as Rails, but Python
as suggested by ddorian43 is not a bad idea either.

Start simple and experience early success - it will keep you way more
motivated in the long run.

<http://www.codecademy.com> is a YC startup that would be a good first step.

Good Luck! -Mikkel

~~~
kamphey
@mikkel Thanks so much! That's a nice rubric to think about. As with many
"startups" or "pre-startups" I have a vision, a big idea and lots of chutzpah.
The only thing I don't have is technical know how and I'd really like to start
learning soon.

Just started Codecademy today!

------
ddorian43
1.Learn python programming. learnpythonthehardway book or udacity
(cs101,cs253)

2.Udacity also has web applicatino tutorial in python(cs253).

3.I suggest you start with these and then come ask again.

